# Night kayaking



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

What does everyone use for a nighttime navigation light so they can see? Just curious now that the sun is setting so much quicker in the evening.

Ben


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

all you need is a good headlamp.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

I wondered. We are going out to Griggs tonight and I didn't want to get nabbed by the River Police.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

That is second hand info. But, I have been out and havent had any problems. Might want to get some sort of light in the back just to be safe. I don't know what the traffic is like on griggs at night. I think Gander has the battery powered pole lights for around 20.00 that would be the safest thing to have just in case


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

They have the clamp on ones. Wally World has them for $15 or $17. Same thing.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

a good head lamp is your best bet, BUT.. be safe, you need, no you must have some sort of navigation lights. just because its dark doesnt mean other boats throttle down. i always keep a propane coleman lantern lit in the bow of my canoe when im out at night. sometimes it still doesnt help, boats will still come flying by just to see "the light" duh.lol.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

If you're worried about river poilce, than you are by law required to have bow and stern lights.
The clamp on "flashlight" type is fine, but you gotta have them.

As far as just being able to see when you're finishing up a stretch at dark, yeah, a headlight is more than fine.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

I found this website from ODNR

http://ohiodnr.com/Laws/RequiredEquipment/tabid/2727/Default.aspx

Has a nice table of what you MUST have


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I did my first night float down a river (Olentangy) this year...very cool and freaky.

Yes, I am stupid, but I know the water well and it was when it was pretty low (which has it's advantages and disadvantages when you can't see diddley).

The coolest thing is all of the animals that just freeze in your headlamp. Those muskrats are pretty cute when they come swimming straight at your boat.


----------



## Davidd (Jan 23, 2011)

I wear a headlamp and clip on lantern light at the bow of the boat. I launch at edgewater around the marina and near the break wall and rocky river. I always watch at for other boats they don't care and even squak at me. Be safe.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

I had cabin fever pretty bad this winter and while i was installing a fish finder on my kayak i figured i'd install some LED lights as well. Turned out pretty good and those little suckers are bright. I put 2 red ones low in the front of the cockpit and one white on the bow and 2 white on the stern, they can be turned on or off independantly also. I also take a head lamp with me.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

I ended up getting the suction cup light from Gander. About $30 apiece. It worked okay but my roommates Vapor 10 really didn't have anywhere to stick it. Thinking about returning them and installing LED's later this year. Where can I get those LED lights for kayaks at?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't think those LEDS will suffice for running lights. 
Do yourself a favor, and if you REALLY want to be legal floating at night, and stop by or call the Division of Watercraft.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> I don't think those LEDS will suffice for running lights.
> Do yourself a favor, and if you REALLY want to be legal floating at night, and stop by or call the Division of Watercraft.


For a Kayak or canoe you only need a white light that is viewable 360 degrees to be legal for running at night. You don't need the red and green boat running lights if that what you were refering to as running lights. I have a pole light that i use for erie but I mostly fish electric only lakes at night.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

benjaminrogers said:


> I ended up getting the suction cup light from Gander. About $30 apiece. It worked okay but my roommates Vapor 10 really didn't have anywhere to stick it. Thinking about returning them and installing LED's later this year. Where can I get those LED lights for kayaks at?


I got mine from here http://www.oznium.com/prewired-superflux

$3, they are sealed and have and inline fuse on each one.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Ran into FishWendel at Gander Mountain and he pointed out some 6 option flash lights that suction cup to the hull. They are LED and are white and red. Worked pretty well except for the vapor 10. Really no where to put it except on the bow.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Hehehe...
Mike Wendel and I go back a ways...he's not to be trusted.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Funny, he said the same about you...LOL



Bubbagon said:


> Hehehe...
> Mike Wendel and I go back a ways...he's not to be trusted.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Told ya!


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey, Can you PM me your phone number? Need to ask you a question.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yup.
PM sent.


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

ezbite said:


> a good head lamp is your best bet, BUT.. be safe, you need, no you must have some sort of navigation lights. just because its dark doesnt mean other boats throttle down. i always keep a propane coleman lantern lit in the bow of my canoe when im out at night. sometimes it still doesnt help, boats will still come flying by just to see "the light" duh.lol.


As with power boats, will that white navigation light be required to be visible for 3 miles ?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'll be adding a light or two, night yakking is on my "Must do" list for 2012. I want to do a night bass outing on some local lakes, throw big surface lures at night.


----------



## Kayak_Fishing (Oct 27, 2011)

We could get together and have a kayak night fishing outting. Along with a camp fire for teh fish we catch. Bring chicken in case we don't catch anything ^_^


----------

